

Dead pigs in Shanghai water supply don't ring alarm bells for Chinese officials - 42tree
http://www.csmonitor.com/World/Global-News/2013/0311/Dead-pigs-in-Shanghai-water-supply-don-t-ring-alarm-bells-for-Chinese-officials

======
wxl
The article only mentions 2,813, not 5,000.

~~~
42tree
[http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/number-dead-pigs-
float...](http://www.nydailynews.com/news/world/number-dead-pigs-floating-
shanghai-river-rises-6-000-article-1.1286389)

